# Kenwood KDC-PS907



## pooneej (May 19, 2013)

hi:
I cleared out my garage and came up with a forgotten box - - couple of alpine amps (3541 and MRV F405) and an alpine 3331 eq and Boston Acoustics Pro 5.4LF - I remembered it was one of the best HU's at the time. preamp only - 8v pre-outs, etc.

Was thinking of using it again but it kind of doesnt match my dash illumination. May sell it - any idea what it should sell for? thanks


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You won't get a damned thing for it. It's old and doesn't do anything but have a tuner and play cds. I'd be surprised if you had a buyer at anything over $50. Not trying to be a dick, but it's a very old, basic HU.


----------



## pooneej (May 19, 2013)

hey $50 isnt bad. 

guessing you wont want to buy it ?


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Would you like to trade your eq for a linear power eq? ?


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------

